# Orient Sea King Queries



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

So, I got this yesterday;



A 'NEW TO ME' Orient Sea King which I assume is probably from the 80's. It is in pretty good condition although has picked up a few scratches, etc along the way.

The date is in English and Kanji with the English version having a 1 after each day. When I've looked at pics of others online, they don't seem to have this but then again, a lot of them don't have the kanji either.

I don't have any reason to think the watch isn't genuine by the way but I know nothing about these watches other than I fell in love with the atheistic.

I do hate the strap. Do you think a nice chunky leather would work better? I'd be interested to hear opinions.

I have a winding query too. Does anyone know the correct winding procedure. I don't wan to break it one day into owning it.

Lastly, this may be a stupid question but is the 'glass' acrylic? Does anyone know? I was going to buy some of that poly stuff to have a go at removing the scratches.

Cheers!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@mrzee have you seen this ?


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@WRENCH no I haven't but I shall take a look. Thanks!


----------

